# Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?



## Mak121 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich möchte bald Spinnfischen gehen im Rhein auf Zander und Hecht mit einer geflochtenen Schnur. Wichtig ist, dass auch bei kapitalen Fischen die Schnur nicht reisst. Was sollte ich für einen Schnurdurchmesser nehmen? Man sagt ja desto dicker die Schnur, desto länger hält sie. Stimmt das?

Wäre sehr dankbar für Antworten


----------



## Ein_Angler (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Eine 10Lbs PowerPro wenn du Hänger ausschließen kannst, ansonsten ist auch 15Lbs OK.


----------



## Mak121 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Hallo, verstehe das mit dem lbs nicht genau... Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie viel Durchmesser benötigt wird mit mm Angabe also z.B. 0,15 mm.

Außerdem ist eig eine 14 er Schnur, eine mit 0,14mm Durchmesser oder eine mit 14 lbs?

Würde mich auf Antworten freuen
Mak121


----------



## lsski (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Hallo MAK 121

Für Rhein verwende eine 0,08 - 0,12mm Gepflochtene Farbige Schnur Tragkraft dieser Leinen ist 5-15 kg je nach Hersteller und Güte.
Binde dir ein 1,5m oder mehr, Fluorocabon-Vorfach  0,20 - 35mm drann und die Räuber können kommen.


----------



## Stoney0066 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Geh nicht nach dem Durchmesser, geh nach Gewicht, dass die Schnur trägt! Es gibt Schnüre, die um die hälfte dicker sind wie andere aber auch nur das gleiche Gewicht tragen... Ich fische ne Spiderwire Ultracast in 0,17, die ist super dünn und trägt 18 kg...

Am besten... geh in nen Laden und lass dich beraten, die wissen was du bei dir am Wasser brauchst!


----------



## antonio (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*



Mak121 schrieb:


> Hallo, verstehe das mit dem lbs nicht genau... Könnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, wie viel Durchmesser benötigt wird mit mm Angabe also z.B. 0,15 mm.
> 
> Außerdem ist eig eine 14 er Schnur, eine mit 0,14mm Durchmesser oder eine mit 14 lbs?
> 
> ...



die herstellerangaben hier bei uns sind meist , mal freundlich ausgedrückt, sehr geschönt.
bei den tragkraftwerten gehts, aber auch hier gibts viele ausreißer.
orientieren solltest du dich an den realen tragkraftangaben.
schnüre mit real gleicher tragkraft sind auch in der regel ca gleich dick, aber auch hier gibt es ausnahmen.

ne tragkraft von max 10 kg reicht für dein vorhaben.

lbs ist die tragkraftangabe 1 lbs = 0,45 kg

hier mal ne vergleichstabelle mit gemessenen werten:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/april-2006/geflochtene-schnur-unter-der-lupe.html

ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber das macht nix die materialien der schnüre haben sich nicht geändert und damit auch nicht die tragkräfte und durchmesser.

als faustregel kannst du nehmen eine real 20 lbs tragende schnur hat nen realen durchmesser von knapp 0,3

antonio


----------



## angelpfeife (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Nimm auf jedenfall keine Thermofusionsschnüre ala Fireline Crystal. Die sind nicht abriebfest und somit nicht für den Rhein geeignet. Ich würde ne 0.15er PowerPro nehmen. Die Tragkraftangabe kenn ich nicht, ist mir auch egal da die wahrscheinlich eh nicht stimmt. Ich fische die auch und schätze die Knotentragkraft auf 6-7 Kg. Das reicht locker da du mit ner normalen Spinnrute niemals soviel Kraft aufbringen kannst und deine Rolle höchstwahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel bremsen kann. ---> Mehr Tragkraft wäre also Sinnslos


----------



## Mak121 (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Hallo Danke für alle Antworten


Besonders der letzte Beitrag von angelpfeife hat mir sehr gefallen|rolleyes . Werde mir auch genau die kaufen, die PowerPro mit 0,15mm . Habe auch als ich recherchiert hab fast nur gutes über die Schnur gelesen .

Was würdet ihr mir für eine Schnurlänge raten. Hab gelesen 4000 also ca 130 Meter sind gut für Hecht und Zander? Außerdem wie lange hält eig eine geflochtene Schnur, also wann sollte man eine neue Schnur auf die Rolle machen?

Mfg Mak121


----------



## angelpfeife (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Danke fürs Lob:m,
also ich machs immer so dass ich mir ne 300m Spule kaufe und dann mit hilfe von nem 10€ Schnurzähler von Dam (?#c) 100m auf die E-Spule der Rolle mache, die ich später benutzen werde. Der Rest wird dann mit billiger 0.20iger Mono aufgefüllt (wenn man dickere nimmt wird das Wickelbild nichtmehr so schön da sich dazwischen Ritzen bilden in die das dünne Geflecht reinrutscht). Jetzt muss man das Ganze nurnoch auf die richtige Spule umspulen und schon hat man eine optimal gefüllte Spule. 

Im Normalfall reichen diese 100m vollkommen. Hast du aber viele Hänger zu erwarten würde ich 130-150m draufmachen. So kannst du auch bei Abrieb immer mal wieder was abschneiden oder ein paar Meter verlieren und brauchst trotzdem keine Angst haben dass du zu wenig Schnur hast.


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Nimm auf jedenfall keine Thermofusionsschnüre ala Fireline Crystal. Die sind nicht abriebfest und somit nicht für den Rhein geeignet......



Sehe ich auch so.
Da du Anfänger bist kann ich dir eine 18-20er geflochtene empfehlen. Die wird halten! Häng dir mal 10 Kg an die Angel und du wirst dich wundern wie schwer dass ist.
Wichtig sind die Knoten!!! Geflochtene Schnüre rutschen leichter deswegen solltest du nicht unbedingt die gängigen Knoten nehmen.

ps.
Das mit den 10Kg ranhängen solltest du lieber lassen...

Mfg


----------



## antonio (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*



Rikked_ASVheBitt schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Da du Anfänger bist kann ich dir eine 18-20er geflochtene empfehlen. Die wird halten! Häng dir mal 10 Kg an die Angel und du wirst dich wundern wie schwer dass ist.
> Wichtig sind die Knoten!!! Geflochtene Schnüre rutschen leichter deswegen solltest du nicht unbedingt die gängigen Knoten nehmen.
> 
> ...



ne 18er bis 20er hält aber eben keine 10 kg.
bei ner 10kg schnur sind wir schon bei ner 30er.

antonio


----------



## neva (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Also ne geflochtene 20er Schnur hält bis zu 13,2 kg z.b fireline chrystal.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

meine 15lbs PowerPro ist glaub ich in D mit 0,19mm Durchmesser angegeben (Hab sie von überm großen Teich) und soll in D wohl irgendwas um die 13kg oder so halten... Durchmesser ist eh Wurscht, weil das die einzige Garantie ist, dass die Angaben falsch sind...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Man kann die Physik nun mal nicht überlisten:
REAL (nicht die geschönten Herstellerangaben) hat eine REALE 0,20mm messende geflochtene eine REALE lineare Tragkraft von ca. 10 Kilo - maximal.

Alles andere ist Marketingeklingel abseits der Realität - egal was drauf steht. 

Zudem handelt es sich hier um die lineare und nicht um die Knotentragkraft, welche nochmal von Hersteller zu Hersteller bzw. Marke zu Marke erheblich schwankt. 

Da Dynemafaser extrem knickempfindlich ist, hat eine eng und rundgeflochtene Schnur (Qualitätskriterium, gut zu werfen) dann deswegen auch immer eine geringere Knotentragkraft als eine nicht so hochwertige Schnur mit weniger Wicklungen pro Zentimeter-  Abhilfe: Z. B. NoKnots benutzen.

Wichtiger als die lineare Tragkraft (zu beachten bei den verschiedenen Marken ist da z. B. noch die "Schockresistenz" bei harten Würfen, oft ein Manko) ist da eh auf jeden Fall die Abriebfestigkeit einer Schnur, und da ist JEDE geflochtene nunmal wesentlich empfindlicher als monofile.

Als Standardschnur für die von Dir genannten Anforderungen bist Du mit einer Schnur von ca. 10 Kilo linearer Tragkraft auf der sicheren Seite. Jeden Fisch kann die eh halten (da knackt dann vorher die Rute weg), und auch bei Hängern hast Du eine Chance.

Wichtig ist dabei aber auch eine vernünftige Rolle mit einer für geflochtene Schnüre geeigneten Schnurverlegung, welche die Schnur unter Belastung nicht einschneiden lässt.

Leider endet die Beratung im Fachgeschäft oft genau dort am Regal, wo genau die Schnurmarke (gilt auch für Ruten, Rollen oder  Zubehör) die beste ist, die man vorrätig hat und verkaufen will.....

Alles in allem werden Dir da vermutlich wieden meisten andern auch Versuch und Irrtum nicht erspart bleiben, bis Du zu Deiner persönlichen Lieblingsschnur kommen wirst..


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Moin...
Was die Lauflänge angeht, so bist Du mit rund 150 m  gut bedient. Damit die Spule auch gut un optimal gefüllt ist, lege ich Dir mal Kais Anleitung ans Herz!!!!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=165945


----------



## antonio (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*



neva schrieb:


> Also ne geflochtene 20er Schnur hält bis zu 13,2 kg z.b fireline chrystal.



da hast du dir eines der besten lügenbeispiele herausgesucht.
ne reale 20 lbs mal aufgerundet 10kg schnur ist real so ca 0,27 -0,3.

antonio


----------



## neva (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

also sind geflochtene gar nicht soviel besser wie monofile? Ich hab selber auf 3 Ruten dünne geflochtene und eineetwas dickere monofile und die Monofile reißt bei mir schneller wenn ich Knoten machen und etc.


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Geflochtene hat spezielle Anwendungsgebiete, z.B. jiggen mit Gummifisch. 
Damit lässt sich der Gufi besser/ruckartiger vom Grund heben und beschleunigen. Auch der Kontakt im Absinken ist besser und man bemerkt Bisse besser.

bei den meisten anderen Spinnködern kann man auch mit Mono gut angeln.

Ansonsten fällt mir noch Waller- und Meeresangeln ein, sowie evtl. Karpfenangeln in sehr krautigen Gewässern, wo Geflecht angebracht ist.


----------



## Franky (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Was benötige ich für eine Schnur?*

Besser oder schlechter kann man schlecht sagen - kommt immer auf den Einsatzzweck an. Sie haben dafür zu unterschiedliche Eigenschaften... Grundsätzlich ist das Handling von Monofil einfacher und "fehlerverzeihender" als von geflochtenen Schnüren. Gerade in Sachen "Knoten" sind Monofilaments "besser" als Geflechtschnüre. Dennoch kann man bei Monofilen viel falsch machen. Unsauber gebundene Knoten bewirken schnell ein "Brechen", da die Last nicht aufgenommen werden kann. Genauso vermindert man die Tragkraft, wenn man den Knoten zu schnell und vor allem ohne "Schmiermittel" (Spucke, Wasser) zusammenzieht. Dadurch erhitzt sich das Kunststoffzeug und es "schmilzt" im wahrsten Sinne... 
Unschlagbarer Vorteil von geflochtenen Schnüren gegenüber von Monofil ist halt der Köderkontakt und - im Verhältnis gesehen - die höhere lineare Tragfähigkeit. 
Darum kann man m. E. nicht sagen, dass das eine Material generell "besser" ist, als das andere...


----------

